# Millipede eggs or poop?



## Kcrash (May 28, 2018)

I'm new to having millipedes and do not really know much about them besides some basic knowledge. Are those round ball shaped "things" pop or eggs? I had googled searched it but am still just not sure. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Kcrash (May 28, 2018)

here is another picture


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (May 28, 2018)

Most or all of that is probably poop, but eggs and fecal pellets of spirobolid millipedes are difficult to distinguish as they coat their eggs in a layer of soil and feces. Usually the eggs are slightly larger, rounder in shape and have a lighter color once dry but the difference is very subtle. It doesn't really matter if you can distinguish the eggs from poop, just leave all pellets in the cage undisturbed and if there are eggs you'll see babies in a few weeks.

The millipede is _Narceus gordanus? _


----------



## Kcrash (May 29, 2018)

Thank you for the info and this is a smokey oak I just recently got a few weeks ago 





Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Most or all of that is probably poop, but eggs and fecal pellets of spirobolid millipedes are difficult to distinguish as they coat their eggs in a layer of soil and feces. Usually the eggs are slightly larger, rounder in shape and have a lighter color once dry but the difference is very subtle. It doesn't really matter if you can distinguish the eggs from poop, just leave all pellets in the cage undisturbed and if there are eggs you'll see babies in a few weeks.
> 
> The millipede is _Narceus gordanus? _


----------

